# Before Bed



## IronMan (Oct 23, 2006)

What do you guys recommend taking before bed in regards to protien.Food or a slow digesting protein shake


----------



## ZEDR2 (Nov 1, 2006)

I suggest a shake.  Food is hard for the body to digest during sleep.  Optimum whey! Double chocolate!!


----------



## gfactor (Nov 11, 2006)

cottage cheese

and micellar/casein protein shake.


----------



## brendanbreen (Nov 12, 2006)

Really anything low carb high protein with a slow absorbtion rate to last the night the best bet is a shake just because its really easy before bed and as for shakes it should be 40 gms of castin protein because it breaks down really slow and will remain anabolic at least most of the night


----------



## IronMan (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the sugestions guys when I start my cycle I will actually get up in the middle of the night to eat a meal


----------

